# removing the cluster/speedometer



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

how do i do it?? i got one with the white face from the junkyard, nd i wanna switch em, i hate the black face. 

i got it out [in the junkyard] by ripping the whole dash apart, literally.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unscrew the bezel
unscrew the cluster
reverse for install


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

Now that its in, the mileage marker doesnt operate, the abs light is on, AND at times the mph shoots up in park.
whats wrong


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

your cluster is bad.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

RE-SWITCHED EM. IM GONNA FIGURE OUT A WAY TO GET THE GAUGE FACES THEMSELVES SWAPPED. 

THANKS


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

don't even try.
just keep looking for a good whitefaced cluster


----------

